# Name help needed!



## samssimonsays (Jul 29, 2015)

Ok folks, I need your help naming my newest French Lop doe...

I am STUMPED!!!! She is a broken chinchilla just like her grand dad whom I lost in 2013 and have been trying to find/get one from my own breeding since with no luck until now. Her grand dad's name was Otis and I want something similar to it and all I have been able to find or think of is Odessa but the catch is the meaning.... Wrathful.... I don't like it because she is such a sweetheart.... And the meaning for Otis is "Wealthy, Keen on hearing and son of Ode" She has a lot of his personality and I would like to emphasize on that... 

I am open to ANY names but I would love to attempt to stick with the meanings for the name Otis if at all possible. Or at least close to them. 

I just found these names as well... not sure...
*1Alodie*
2 *Eadburg*
3 *Eadburga*
4 *Edyth*
5 *Elodey*
6 *Elodi*
7 *Elodia*
8 *Odele*
9 *Otti*
10 *Ottilia*
11 *Ottilie*

1 *Aba* 
2 *Abena*
3 *Abeona*
4 *Abina*
5 *Adeona* 
6 *Aiden*
7 *Carter*
8 *Claire*
9 *Efia* 
10 *Ellie*
11 *Hamsini*
12 *Max*
13 *Micah*
14 *Nasia*
15 *Natala*
16 *Natalia*
17 *Natalya*
18 *Natasha*
19 *Nathalie*
20 *Pakshalika*
21 *Peyton* 
22 *Reagan*
23 *Shelley*
24 *Shellie*
25 *Tasha*
26 *Udipti* 

Here she is posed,




And this is a picture of her with her brothers, she is the middle one.


----------



## goatgurl (Jul 29, 2015)

how do you feel about Olivia?


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 29, 2015)

Well, We have a goat named Olive now and I have always wanted a human child named Olivia as well so I was really, really torn....


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 29, 2015)

How about Foofur??


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 29, 2015)

I did really like the name Odele though... along with reagan, peyton, elody and a couple others


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 29, 2015)

I don't know about Foofur, what does it mean? 

I am that weirdo who is all about the meaning of the name...


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 29, 2015)

I don't know, just cute pet name. Have friend that had a chinchilla named Foofur.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 29, 2015)

It is very cute   But I would probably use it more for a boy than a girl. My cousins will love that one the next time they get to do the naming! I have Teddy, Sunburnt, Cloud, Peanut Butter and Lovey from their litter they got to name. Oh, and Blackie and Elvis!


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 29, 2015)

How about Sunkist


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 29, 2015)

I am really hoping to keep her name close to Otis or that means the same since she is so much like him and the same coloring. When I start getting more orange kits I will for sure be naming one that LOL.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 29, 2015)

Eadda means "wealthy"..


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 29, 2015)

Oooo I like Eadda!


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 29, 2015)

Oh good.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 29, 2015)

I like it too.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 29, 2015)

I sure wish I was Eadda...  don't we all?


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 30, 2015)

Latestarter said:


> I sure wish I was Eadda...  don't we all?


Hahahaha! Don't we all?! 

I am stuck between Eadda and Odele....  If I get any other Chins from the same genetic lines I will name them in a similar way but since I only have the one I am totally stumped! They both would fit her personality


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 31, 2015)

Eadda it is


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 31, 2015)

Awww. YAYYYYY good name.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 31, 2015)

LOL It is perfect for her! 

We will be pronouncing is "Ae-dah" as that is what she chose to come to last night  I tried Odette and Eadda prononced "Ee-dah" and she didn't respond on multiple tries  Thank y'all soooo much!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 31, 2015)

Nice


----------



## promiseacres (Jul 31, 2015)

So cute, I love chins


----------



## outdoorhoney (Jul 31, 2015)

How about for an "O" name, Ophelia


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 2, 2015)

Ooooo. I like that one too @outdoorhoney ! I have a broken chestnut doe I need to name as well.... that sounds like it would fit with her colony does names of alchemy and  Iris    I am going to have to pick that one for my broken chestnut I think!  I will try it out with her and see how she responds  : )


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 5, 2015)

Ok, I decided to name My little REW doe Ophelia as she is related to Iris, Alchemy and Eadda.... All have the same Buck (Otis) in their genetics... BUT my REW came from my blue chin doe who is full sister to My fawn buck (father to my broken opal doe Alchemy) And their grandmother was Lilly who is also a broken opal... So.... flower names/sounding names seemed to fit...  Iris's mother was named Jazmine and is the niece to Georgia who is also Alchemy's mom. Lilly and Georgia are half sisters who share the same dad, Otis.  So, Iris is supposed to smell like Jazmine which is how I picked the name.... So, for all my relatives in the bunch with flower names for ancesstors, I figured it would fit best. And boy, she is a sweetheart so Ophelia fit her best. LOL.

My Broken Chestnut doe however, is still nameless.... Sigh....

Sooooo.... Any ideas that are girly/feminine... she has a very distinct personality that is hard to explain... BUT if I see or hear the right name I will know! This one is wide open LOL!!!
Her mom is Edens' Maggie Mae, solid Chinchilla, and dad is Freeman's Ruben, broken gold tipped steel.

The three does are in a colony together (shown below), Alchemy, Iris and the girl with no name yet, Ophelia will be added along with Eadda in several weeks when they are old enough so the names are important to me... plus they will all be registered when old enough to be LOL.

  
Iris is top left, No Name is top right, Alchemy is on bottom.

Some of these are older pics but you get the idea anyways... 

She is very loving, excited to see people, laid back, has a very regal way about her. Her color is Broken Chestnut Agouti.
 

Alchemy is like the clown of the bunch... Always climbing on everyone else and clamoring to be the first one pet and once you take her out, she melts into you and just cuddles. Her color is Broken Opal (just like her grandma Lilly and Alchemy is a type of Lilly)
 

Iris is a gentle soul. She will wait her turn to see you after Alchemy and no name have nearly fallen out of their door to see me. She will just relax when you are holding her but she like to see all that is around her and take it all in. Her color is a broken gold tipped steel. She and No name share Ruben as a father. (Iris is supposed to smell like the Jasmine flower which is why she got her name because her mom is Jazmine and has the exact same personality/temperament)
 

Ophelia is already my sweetheart and absolutely precious. She is just my lover. She won't fight to get out but she will sit within reach and wont kick or scratch at all. once you are holding her she melts into you and will just sit there and "pur" forever. Her color is REW.
 

So with that, you will understand that Names are extremely important to me LOL. I really enjoy having them mean something because although I am adding more and expanding my herd, I still know each one individually and it is important that I do not get so big where that is difficult to do...


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 5, 2015)

How in the world do you keep them all straight? names and relations... Wish there was a smiley for dizzy... I re-read several times and am still totally lost... Course maybe that's why all my kids are named "hey you!" 

BTW, very pretty bunnies


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 5, 2015)

Latestarter said:


> How in the world do you keep them all straight? names and relations... Wish there was a smiley for dizzy... I re-read several times and am still totally lost... Course maybe that's why all my kids are named "hey you!"
> 
> BTW, very pretty bunnies



now just think if they were all 1 solid color....say white


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 5, 2015)

Latestarter said:


> How in the world do you keep them all straight? names and relations... Wish there was a smiley for dizzy... I re-read several times and am still totally lost... Course maybe that's why all my kids are named "hey you!"
> 
> BTW, very pretty bunnies


Bahahaha!  Sorry! Its why I don't have many repeats in colors over here! Hahaha


----------



## outdoorhoney (Aug 6, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


> now just think if they were all 1 solid color....say white


Lol! That would be one heck of a time trying to figure out who was who!


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 6, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


> now just think if they were all 1 solid color....say white


Hahahaha! Thats when the markers come out ; )


----------



## Lilythefarmer (Aug 12, 2015)

What about Adele?


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 12, 2015)

Lilythefarmer said:


> What about Adele?


Oh thanks! I like that!  I was doing chores yesterday and the name came to me, Margo. Her mommas name is Maggie, daddy is Ruben and brother is Brutus. Her half brother, from her dads side, is Lewis. Margo just fit Like a glove and I have no idea where it came from...  I had given up trying because nothing fit. She likes it and I like it so I can't complain!


----------



## Lilythefarmer (Aug 12, 2015)

Samantha drawz said:


> Oh thanks! I like that!  I was doing chores yesterday and the name came to me, Margo. Her mommas name is Maggie, daddy is Ruben and brother is Brutus. Her half brother, from her dads side, is Lewis. Margo just fit Like a glove and I have no idea where it came from...  I had given up trying because nothing fit. She likes it and I like it so I can't complain!


 
To come to think of it that is actully a good name


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 12, 2015)

I am writing Adele down for sure though. I hope to have another round of babies this fall  : )


----------

